

Etsy Opens to Manufacturing - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/14/etsy-opens-to-manufacturing/

======
personjerry
Like 3 years ago, Etsy was this hip new thing that my young friends and I
would visit for very authentic trinkets. Neat hand-made necklaces, little
trinkets in designs no one had thought of.

Last year, I was hunting for pocketwatches, and everything I saw on Etsy
seemed to be mass produced in China, literally the same as the stuff I found
on Amazon and Alibaba.

This article seems to suggest that they've fully accepted this model for more
revenue. The problem is, they abandoned their niche, and there's no way they
can compete with the likes of Amazon without it. They've lost sight of the
most important thing -- their users.

I guess it's back to eBay for me.

------
adamio
uniquely crafted and hand made (in China, by the gross)

